# voi /gairebé



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom!

Al meu poble (bé, ciutat) he sentit entre la gent gran una paraula mai sentida en cap altre lloc, que és _voi_ per expressar _gairebé_. Jo entenc que ve de "vora", tenint en compte que _gairebé_ dona aquesta idea de proximitat, de frec.

Us sona, a vosaltres, això de _voi_?


----------



## Dixie!

Bon dia TPS,

Mai ho havia sentit  Em sona molt estrany, de fet.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Bon dia TPS,
> 
> Mai ho havia sentit  Em sona molt estrany, de fet.


 
Sí, sí: per això us ho demano. De fet, per a mi era la paraula més normal de món (i suposo que fins i tot la deia, ara no ho recordo...), però des que sóc fora de la meva vila natal (ara ja fa una bona colla d'anys) i reflexiono més sobre llengua i comparo, veig que a cap altra banda no ho diuen.


----------



## Mei

Hola! Em sembla que no ho he sentit mai... i de fet, si algú m'ho digués no ho entendria. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## brau

No em sona gens. "Vora" si que ho dic i ho entendria, però "voi", com diuen els italians, mai sentito.


----------



## betulina

No, jo tampoc no ho havia sentit mai. És un localisme només d'allà? (Vilanova, oi?) I la gent jove ja no ho diu? És curiós que no sigui a l'Alcover-Moll, però, perquè aquestes coses locals hi acostumen a ser, no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> No, jo tampoc no ho havia sentit mai. És un localisme només d'allà? (Vilanova, oi?) I la gent jove ja no ho diu? És curiós que no sigui a l'Alcover-Moll, però, perquè aquestes coses locals hi acostumen a ser, no?


 
Bé, no totes: jo de vegades he buscat coses que sé que existeixen i no les he trobades: una vegada vaig buscar la paraula menorquina _floreti_, per veure si venia de l'anglès _flour_ i no hi era (i això que el senyor Moll era de Ciutadella!)

Pel que fa a _voi_, hauré de demanar als filòlegs que conec del meu poble. Altres paraules que sé que només són d'allí i que ara em vénen al cap són _tints_ per dir llapis de colors o _butzo_ per dir gras. O el que ja us deia una vegada: _fer musclos, fer espàrrecs, fer cargols, fer rovellons..._ Tot això s'està perdent, és clar, perquè els pobles i les ciutats, amb la globalització han deixat de ser microcosmos.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> O el que ja us deia una vegada: _fer musclos, fer espàrrecs, fer cargols, fer rovellons..._ Tot això s'està perdent, és clar, perquè els pobles i les ciutats, amb la globalització han deixat de ser microcosmos.



Aquí això encara es diu! El meu xicot cada any va a fer rovellons!


----------



## xupxup

Estimada traductora, faltava jo per dir-te que sí!
Al Vendrell, i de fet a tot el Baix Penedès, es diu molt aquesta paraula i diria que està bastant viva. Sovint es diu dos cops (no sé perquè), com ara:
-Quina hora és?
-Les cinc
-Ja son les cinc?!?!
-voi voi! (com per dir: quasi quasi)
Pel que tinc entès també es fa servir per la part de Vilafranca, però on segur que no la coneixen és al Camp de Tarragona. 
Està molt ben pensat això que ve de "vora", no se m'havia ocorregut mai, i mira que l'he buscada aquesta paraula...
El que també dieu a Vilanova són "espigalls" d'una cosa que detotalavida se n'han dir brotons!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Aquí això encara es diu! El meu xicot cada any va a fer rovellons!


 
Quina il·lu, Dixie! Doncs mira que l'any passat vaig fer un curs a Palma amb el professor J. Veny (deixeble de Coromines, etc.) i aquest il·lustre senyor desconeixia aquesta manera de dir: recordo que li va agradar molt i que em va dir: "No ho deixis de dir mai" 

Records a l'Ebre!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Estimada traductora, faltava jo per dir-te que sí!
> Al Vendrell, i de fet a tot el Baix Penedès, es diu molt aquesta paraula i diria que està bastant viva. Sovint es diu dos cops (no sé perquè), com ara:
> -Quina hora és?
> -Les cinc
> -Ja son les cinc?!?!
> -voi voi! (com per dir: quasi quasi)
> Pel que tinc entès també es fa servir per la part de Vilafranca, però on segur que no la coneixen és al Camp de Tarragona.
> Està molt ben pensat això que ve de "vora", no se m'havia ocorregut mai, i mira que l'he buscada aquesta paraula...
> El que també dieu a Vilanova són "espigalls" d'una cosa que detotalavida se n'han dir brotons!



Ai, Xupxup, T'ESTIMO   

Però quina il·lusió tenir una "germana" penedesenca per aquí!

Escolta i, al Vendrell, la gent jove ho diu, això de _voi_? A Vilanova sempre ho he sentit als grans i, ja us ho dic, potser jo també ho deia quan era petitona. Ara ja fa tants anys que campo fora de la meva vila natal i que interactuo amb gent d'arreu que he perdut aquests trets (fins i tot ja he après a dir *cafè*, quan jo tota la vida havia dit *café*)

I, sí, _voi voi_ és diu moltíssim, en el sentit de quasi quasi 

Ei, que contenta m'he posat! Em sento menys extraterrestre!


----------



## xupxup

Suposo que si són fills d'aquí, i els seus pares també, i ho han sentit a casa, ho diran. Jo la faig anar sovint, i amics meus que són fills d'aquí també. Però  si féssim un "poll" com el que teniu entre agranar i escombrar, però entre voi i casi, entre el jovent del Vendrell, em fa l'efecte que guanyaria el casi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tinc una íntima amiga vendrellenca: li ho preguntaré , però mai no li ho he sentit dir (deu ser de les del _quasi/casi_)


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Quina il·lu, Dixie! Doncs mira que l'any passat vaig fer un curs a Palma amb el professor J. Veny (deixeble de Coromines, etc.) i aquest il·lustre senyor desconeixia aquesta manera de dir: recordo que li va agradar molt i que em va dir: "No ho deixis de dir mai"
> 
> Records a l'Ebre!



De fet, encara tinc una imatge que em va enviar ell l'any passat al mòbil, és una foto que va fer del cistell de rovellons que havia plegat, amb el text: "Aquests els he fet jo". 

Sí, aquí es diu força, anar a fer rovellons, anar a fer caragols (mon pare quan plou surt a fer caragols).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> De fet, encara tinc una imatge que em va enviar ell l'any passat al mòbil, és una foto que va fer del cistell de rovellons que havia plegat, amb el text: "Aquests els he fet jo".
> 
> Sí, aquí es diu força, anar a fer rovellons, anar a fer caragols (mon pare quan plou surt a fer caragols).


 
Genial, genial. M'encanta, noies, estic emocionada


----------



## penedesenc

Bones, sé que ja fa temps que vau escriure això, però també vull dir la meva.

Jo tota la vida l'he fet servir a voi, sóc de Bellvei, baix penedès. I us asseguro que almenys pel penedès no tansols ho fa servir la gent gran, és molt utilitzat.

Jo tinc 20 anys i ja us dic, fins fa poc no em vaig adonar que només s'utilitzava aquí, quan a tarragona a la universitat em van dir: -Què dius "xec"?


----------



## avellanainphilly

penedesenc said:


> Bones, sé que ja fa temps que vau escriure això, però també vull dir la meva.
> 
> Jo tota la vida l'he fet servir a voi, sóc de Bellvei, baix penedès. I us asseguro que almenys pel penedès no tansols ho fa servir la gent gran, és molt utilitzat.
> 
> Jo tinc 20 anys i ja us dic, fins fa poc no em vaig adonar que només s'utilitzava aquí, quan a tarragona a la universitat em van dir: -Què dius "xec"?



Benvingut Penedesenc!

Interessant això del 'voi'...
I el podeu fer servir els mateixos contextos que gairebé? Per exemple, podeu dir?
- 'he trigat voi dues hores a arribar-hi' o
- 'voi perdo el tren, però al final l'he agafat' 

fins ara,

avellana


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Benvingut Penedesenc!
> 
> Interessant això del 'voi'...
> I el podeu fer servir els mateixos contextos que gairebé? Per exemple, podeu dir?
> - 'he trigat voi dues hores a arribar-hi' o
> - 'voi perdo el tren, però al final l'he agafat'
> 
> fins ara,
> 
> avellana


 
I tant, i tant Avellana! És així com ho diem! Bé, en el meu cas, com ho deia, perquè, malauradament, ho he perdut. Cada vegada que ho sento quan xerro amb un vilanoví, se'm cau la bava.

De tota manera, escoltant fa poc el "Res no és mesquí" del Serrat, vaig adonar-me que el Salvat-Papasseit, barceloní, també el feia anar, aquest "voi", però amb b (si més no, jo sempre l'hauria escrit amb v i veig que els amics del Baix Penedès també):

CANÇÓ DE L'AMOR EFÍMERA

"O bella inconeguda que en sentir la malícia de les ullades frèvoles,
tota t'has commogut,
tancades les oïdes a mots que el vent s'ha endut,
*boi* sospirant potser pel goig d'una carícia".

I benvingut Penedesenc!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ei Tradu!
Xulo això del 'voi'..  Ara el poema del Salvat-Papasseit també podria ser 'bo i', no?



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> CANÇÓ DE L'AMOR EFÍMERA
> 
> "O bella inconeguda que en sentir la malícia de les ullades frèvoles,
> tota t'has commogut,
> tancades les oïdes a mots que el vent s'ha endut,
> *boi* sospirant potser pel goig d'una carícia".
> 
> I benvingut Penedesenc!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Xulo això del 'voi'.. Ara el poema del Salvat-Papasseit també podria ser 'bo i', no?


 
Ai, digues-me beneita, però no entenc què em vols dir .

Jo havia pensat que, com que no és una paraula d'ús corrent, els de la discogràfica (que és d'on he tret la lletra), hi van posar una b en comptes d'una *v*. Curiós que, tot i que mai no l'hàgim vist escrita, Xupxup, Penedesenc i jo emprem la *v*.

Per cert, Avellana, aquesta del "voi" si que mai no me l'havies sentida, oi?


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ai, digues-me beneita, però no entenc què em vols dir .



Jo també havia pensat com l'Avellana, BO + I, això si que ho he sentit a dir.


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ai, digues-me beneita, però no entenc què em vols dir .


No m'he explicat gaire bé. Si sentís la cançó pensaria que són dues paraules 'bo i', que el DIEC defineix com:
*
10 *adj. [LC]  bo i Expressió anteposada a un adjectiu, a un adverbi o a un gerundi, que serveix per a emfasitzar-los. Anava bo i distret. Va arribar bo i corrents. La vaig trobar bo i dormint. 

Però de fet tens raó, a les lletres que he trobat per Internet ho escriuren  'boi' en una sola paraula i aquí (http://www.moragrega.com/serrat/letras/mesqui.html#tema2) ho tradueixen al castellà com a 'quizás'. I el Salvat-Papasseit era barceloní, oi?




> Per cert, Avellana, aquesta del "voi" si que mai no me l'havies sentida, oi?


No,  no, no te l'he sentida pas mai... Recupera-la, dona!


----------



## xupxup

> Interessant això del 'voi'...
> I el podeu fer servir els mateixos contextos que gairebé? Per exemple, podeu dir?
> - 'he trigat voi dues hores a arribar-hi' o
> - 'voi perdo el tren, però al final l'he agafat'


Per la segona frase jo hi posaria un que. "Voi *que* perdo el tren, però al final l'he agafat"


Benvingut penedesenc! Jo també sóc fill de Bellvei, poble sense llei!


----------



## figuerenca

Bones! 
Doncs jo dic "casi casi". Per exemple: "fa gairebé dues hores" --> "fa casi casi dues hores". 
És més informal, però com que no has especificat.. akí t'ho deixo! 
Espero que et serveixi.


----------



## dgimeno

Ja m'estranyava a mi. Sí que el recull l'Alcover però no com a "voi" sinó com a "boi" (4a entrada) i que remet a "bo" (6a entrada, "bo i").


----------



## dgimeno

A més, aleshores dóna raó de ser a "Voi que perdo..." perquè és "Bo i que perdo...".


----------



## xupxup

Moltes gràcies dgimeno! Alguna vegada ho havia buscat al DCVB però no me'n sortia. Per fi! El boi del que estem parlant és aquest:



> *2. *Quasi (Manresa, Cardona, Calaf, Penedès, Segarra, Camp de Tarr.); cast. _casi. _«Aquest home és boi mort». «El pou boi era ple». «Jo sóc boi tan gran com tu». «N'hi queden boi la mitat». «Boi t'he agafat». Los bolian fer jurar de servir la Fransa y boy tots desertaren, Cròn. guerra Indep. Com que a la cuyna boy ja no's veya sino'l braser del foch que guspirava, Oller Fig. pais 16. Uns bigotis refilats que li arriban boy a las ulleras, Querol Her. cab. 52. En aquest significat s'usa a Menorca la forma _boni _(=_bon i_): «L'han dixat boni mort»; «Ja tenc sa casa boni acabada»; «No n'ha quedat boni gens».



Copiat tal qual del Diccionari. Segueixo dient que a mi moltes daquestes frases em sonen millor amb un que, quan el boi va devant d'un verb, o directament cambiant l'ordre dels elements. 
_El pou boi que era ple. El pou ja estava ple, boi.
Sóc boi tan gran com tu. Boi que sóc tan gran com tu. Sóc tan gran com tu, boi.
_
Afegir també que sovint se sent la variant aboi. _La cisterna ha quedat aboi plena._
De fet, jo em pensava que era aboi (o avoi) però que dèiem boi, tal com és agafar, però diem _gafar_, etc.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Tard, segur, que fa dies que no vinc per aquests rodals. Aquest voi o boi -mai l'he vist escrit- el sento per la zona de Vilafranca fins gairebé Mediona. Maco, i em va agradar tant, que ja el fico de tant en tant. Ah! I el sento tant a gent jove com a gent gran.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tard, segur, que fa dies que no vinc per aquests rodals. Aquest voi o boi -mai l'he vist escrit- el sento per la zona de Vilafranca fins gairebé Mediona. Maco, i em va agradar tant, que ja el fico de tant en tant. Ah! I el sento tant a gent jove com a gent gran.


 
Que bé, Riu!

Com vaig comentar fa temps, quan vaig obrir aquest fil, jo, si l'hagués hagut d'escriure fins fa poc, hauria escrit _voi_, perquè sempre l'havia relacionat amb la paraula _vora_.

Queda clar que és un mot que majoritàriament es fa servir en la zona del Penedès-Garraf.


----------



## CarlesCAT

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt bon dia a tothom!
> 
> Al meu poble (bé, ciutat) he sentit entre la gent gran una paraula mai sentida en cap altre lloc, que és _voi_ per expressar _gairebé_. Jo entenc que ve de "vora", tenint en compte que _gairebé_ dona aquesta idea de proximitat, de frec.
> 
> Us sona, a vosaltres, això de _voi_?


Hola Traductora,

Un altre traductor vilanoví, aquí. Sé que vaig quinze anys tard però sí, la meva àvia deia molt _vo_i en el sentit de _vora_. Estic traduint una novel·la on surt una iaia que parla com parlen les iaies, i he entrat aquí per buscar arguments per fer-li dir _voi:_ "Fa voi seixanta anys que visc en aquesta casa." Estic pràcticament segur que l'editorial m'ho tombarà, però ho deixaré, a veure què.

Una puntualització: _voi_ només serveix per dir _quasi _o _gairebé_ *quan volen dir prop de (=vora)*. Per exemple, a la frase anterior no hauria pogut escriure "Estic *voi segur que...", perquè "*Estic prop de segur que..." no funciona. En canvi, a l'exemple de la frase que vull posar a la novel·la, "Fa voi seixanta anys que..." = "Fa prop de seixanta anys que...".

I jo també estava convençut que havia d'anar amb _v_ perquè venia de _vora_, però he trobat un parell de fonts que em fan dubtar:

Lema | Lèxic del parlar del Penedès (IEP)
https://www.raco.cat/index.php/RecullTreballs/article/download/292759/400208


----------



## Penyafort

Jo trobo ben probable que aquest _boi _sigui amb b i que provingui efectivament de la contracció de _bo i_, com apunta el DCVB. El _boni _menorquí sembla suggerir-ho així.


----------

